# Only Knitters Can Understand



## Knittin Nan (Apr 11, 2011)

I am new to the forum and am excited to have a venue to ask questions and get advice about knitting. But I just have to vent to people who will understand this scenario:
Yesterday I went to a baby shower for my new grandaughter-to-be and I had of course knitted a bunch of goodies for the new little baby. I had worked hours on a knitted blanket of cotton yarn with X and O stitch pattern throughout the whole thing...it took HOURS...I made many mistakes reading the pattern and had to take time to really PAY ATTENTION to the detail and what I was knitting. No daydreaming! And then the smallest, most fun to knit and totally quick item in the goodie basket was a doll made of wool yarn that you felt after knitting and stuffing. The doll knit up in say a few hours, give a couple for felting and finishing and I had fun and it was a quick painless knitted toy. WELL, the people at the shower ooooed and ahhhhed over the little doll and couldn't believe it was knitted! But the blanket that took hours and many rows of unravelling to make JUST PERFECT...well it barely got a second glance. Ah, the joys of knitting! I just know that you fellow knitters, will understand this scenario and it will feel good to have someone understand the irony of this situation! Just thougtht I'd share!


----------



## hilary (Apr 5, 2011)

Know the feeling! Been knitting for my baby granddaughter and never see the cardies on her. Well only once or twice.Reverted to knitting for myself!


----------



## kathrynjayne (Apr 9, 2011)

There's nothing like wearing socks that you made for yourself!


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Before I started making things for my grandson, I made sure that my daughter was going to put him in the things I made him. Sometimes, I think that people are afraid to use the things that we make for them, not sure how to take care of, etc.


----------



## kathrynjayne (Apr 9, 2011)

I like to include the label from the yarn or a note with washing instructions. I make a lot of baby afghans & tell the new moms "this is the one to throw on the floor, spit up on, etc. & throw in the wash - it's not a family heirloom."


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

kathrynjayne said: I like to include the label from the yarn or a note with washing instructions. 

This is a great idea. When my mom made a blanket for my daughter (25 years ago!), she included the label and also a generous hank of the leftover yarn in case repairs were needed. DD still has that blanket - and I probably still have the extra yarn, somewhere!


----------



## SailorRae (Feb 7, 2011)

I understand.....I think when you make anything for someone else you have to do it because you LOVE the craft. I made several quilts that took me HOURS to make and well...the cost we won't even go there : ) I gave several away as gifts. Of course I got a little thank you sometimes, but unless you are a quilter, knitter, scrapbooker etc. you don't understand the time or the cost. I'm sure your blanket was beautiful and will be cherished.


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

this is why i miss my mom, she was the only one in my life that really appreciated the things i made for her, so much so that she actually framed some and would tell everyone that passed by it that i made it. i've made things for others and never felt any where near that....i knit mostly for myself now until a grandchild comes along!!


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

She framed them? Now you've gone and made me cry! I've got to go and call my mom!
= )
Julie



mjp362 said:


> this is why i miss my mom, she was the only one in my life that really appreciated the things i made for her, so much so that she actually framed some and would tell everyone that passed by it that i made it. i've made things for others and never felt any where near that....i knit mostly for myself now until a grandchild comes along!!


----------



## Knittin Nan (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm not sure I was clear...they plan to use all of the items I gave them, the irony for me was that people really LOVED the tiny doll that was so easy and fun to make, but the difficult to knit and time consuming blanket got much less appreciation...which for me, the knitter, was kind of funny. If another knitter had been at the shower, that person would have gone directly to the blanket...they would know...


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

No no most people do not understand the blood sweat and tears that go into such a project...you really have to do it for your own creative genuis needs to be fulfilled....and i do think about the person(s) while I am making it....right now I am making a wedding aphgan..not sure if they will realize the time that I dedicated to it but i guess it keeps me off the streets and my mind working...and i know they will not get two of the same thing./..


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

motherdawg said:


> No no most people do not understand the blood sweat and tears that go into such a project...you really have to do it for your own creative genuis needs to be fulfilled....and i do think about the person(s) while I am making it....right now I am making a wedding aphgan..not sure if they will realize the time that I dedicated to it but i guess it keeps me off the streets and my mind working...and i know they will not get two of the same thing./..


If it makes you feel better, I received an afghan for my wedding (more than 30 years ago) and although the colors have faded through many, many washings, it is still cherished and has kept many a child, kitty and now grandson warm on a cold NH night! In fact, the woman who gave it to me, taught me how to knit!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Over in the UK new Mums dont seem to go a lot on hand knitted garments. I have knitted garments for my grand daughters but their Mum is not interested and doesnt want the kiddies to wear them.


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

They do not know what they are missing...HEART and SOUL


----------



## JeanA (Jan 27, 2011)

Nan: just wait until the grandchild is 2 - 3. I also knitted everything under the sun for my granddaughter. Suddenly she would only wear her "Mimi socks". Or her "Mimi sweater". That was her talking not anyone else. Now she is 15 and she remembers every sweater I made her when she was little. I still knit little things for her but now they're fingerless mittens, leg warmers, etc. things a teen enjoys.
Your grandchild will make your day.


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

My daughters beg for socks at Christmas...and now for their beaus....and yes the fingerless mitts were BIG for them this year....They both work in offices and type and love them ....


----------



## MAGGIE01 (Mar 17, 2011)

I am in the same position, I have knitted/crocheted all my life, I love to do it, my daughter did not want "home made" anything for her baby, so I still do lots of knitting and crocheting, toys, premature baby items, items for the elderly etc., but it all goes to charity and hospitals. I am retired so I have a lot of time to do this, and it stops me falling asleep in the armchair......


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

It is wonderful that you donate to charity.....mmm wish i could fall asleep like that...I have WICKED insomnia...partially drug induced....I take tamoxifen as I had BC three years ago.a side effect....two more years I have to take it ,.,,I have tried every wholistic sleep aid, rx and trick in the book...I was not a good sleeper ever....


----------



## Knittin Nan (Apr 11, 2011)

JeanA
Thank you, your words are so sincere and heartwarming. no worries, her next sweater is on the needles as we speak!


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh I agree with you about grandchildren; they are usually very appreciative. I knitted a zippie hoodie for my youngest grandson and my daughter-in-law says its the first thing he puts on when he gets home from school and that he even tried to go to bed in it! And one day, when it was getting quite small for him, he put it on. His Mum asked why and he said, "Because my Nana knitted it for me and it makes me feel better when I'm sad." Bless!

You brought a tear to my eye when u said your Mum framed things; my Mum did too. She even used to frame the birthday cards I sent her. I miss her so much.


----------



## Knittin Nan (Apr 11, 2011)

you reminded me of a story, when my son was in like 2nd grade I made him a sweater, it was heavy and woolen and he LOVED it, he insited to wear it to school each day and that was okay as NH winters are very cold...but after a week or so the teacher called me and asked me to not send the sweater to school with him anymore...because he was refusing to take it off when he got in the classroom. Saying, "my mom knitted this for me, just for me"...so he wouldnt take it off and was sweating profusely. I had to concede and not allow him to wear it to school...but to this day whenever I knit something for one of my 4 kids...they all say "my mom knitted this for me, just for me" in memory of my son when he was small and didnt let one person pass him by when wearing HIS sweater without saying "hey, did you know my mom knitted this sweater for ME?" Joy!


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

I can understand your frustration. Only another knitter would understand all the work and effort that goes into a complicated afghan. Perhaps the doll seemed to be appreciated more because it isn't as popular or common as an afghan. It is something different, therefore, more people comment on it. I'm sure your afghan was appreciated, if not now, then surely when that little baby can be cuddled in it.


----------



## Knittin Nan (Apr 11, 2011)

I think I've been really unclear and I apologize....my son appreciated ALL of the knitting, but the people at the shower were so in awe of the very cute but very simple doll and the blanket got much less excitement, yet it took so much more effort and attentitve knitting. It's like the difference between a beginnger project vs an intermediate pattern, and after that, you think the harder project would get more attention and yet, nope the little cute doll gets it...it was just funny. I know that they will appreciate all of the knitting goodies...it was just that the blanket (to me the knitter) was much more intensive...and involved and got less attention than the little easy doll...ironic.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I guess I am lucky...my granddaughters (4 between the ages of 6 and 9) were discussing handmade items and they agreed that handmade items were great because of the love that went into them. That conversation (unprompted) was thanks for a lot of times that I thought the items were not appreciated.


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

My dad would only wear the shirts that I made for him. He said that I just "made them better". I always felt so proud.
Here is a funny. I was sitting in a health clinic knitting on a project and a little lady about in her 80's leaned over to observe what I was doing. Then she said with a sigh, "I just wish I had the time to do something like that." All of us crafters know that you make time for the things that you want to and you give them away because you really want to share a piece of yourself. Don't be sad about the blanket because it will be the piece that warms that baby. Cutsey always gets the attention.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

i also made something that was given back to me for my yard sale. my first grandbaby a girl was given to us by my youngest daughter. she is loving and a nurse by trade but not very ??? she will do anything for anyone but does not put much stock in keeping and reminisce. she gave the sweater with all the unused baby clothes. i had to laugh when i saw it. she has always discarded things she no longer needs. guess she is not a hoarder. lol


----------



## cja (Mar 6, 2011)

I have given knitted items to new moms, soft hats, booties,sweaters and blankets......they do seem to appreciate it and it is now expected that I will give a hand knitted item to a new mom. The hats are really a hit as I use a soft cotton yarn...I use a simple blanket pattern and washable yarn...so I don't cringe when I find it on the floor. Sorry you did not have a better reaction on the blanket....


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Knittin Nan said:


> I think I've been really unclear and I apologize....my son appreciated ALL of the knitting, but the people at the shower were so in awe of the very cute but very simple doll and the blanket got much less excitement, yet it took so much more effort and attentitve knitting. It's like the difference between a beginnger project vs an intermediate pattern, and after that, you think the harder project would get more attention and yet, nope the little cute doll gets it...it was just funny. I know that they will appreciate all of the knitting goodies...it was just that the blanket (to me the knitter) was much more intensive...and involved and got less attention than the little easy doll...ironic.


As everyone has said, only a knitter would understand. I think it's understandable that the shower-goers would ooh and aah over a tiny doll just because that's what women do. They probably had no idea how many hours you spent making each item. You, and maybe only you, have the satisfaction of knowing that the baby's family appreciates what you've done. I wouldn't worry about the others. Keep knitting for the little one! It will make you happy and that's what counts - doing for others and being creative.


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

My husband and I married 25 years ago and we received a afghan from a dear sweet lady who while very sick made it for us. To this day it still sits on our bed and used now and again for an occasional afternoon nap. I cherish it each and every day! She passed a week after our wedding but her memory lives on in that afghan.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

When my son was little I made him a blanket of left over yarn from several projects. I used all different kinds of yarn so when I washed it it really did strange things. It was one to throw on the floor or backseat of the car..not my best work nor very attractive. Well wouldn't you know he loved it. He carried the big ol' ugly blanket everywhere! That blanket lived a long and happy life


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean. When I made a sweater and cap for my nephew, my sister was so excited. She immediately took a picture of him wearing them.
I gave a beautiful lace afghan to a good friend one Christmas. Within a year, I saw it in the trunk of her car!!
Another friend I made a cable knit vest for, when she quit work, it was found in her desk...she never even took it home. Needless to say those friends never got another hand made present!!


----------



## Essenceewe (Jan 17, 2011)

I feel your pain of being in a group of non-knitters at family gatherings and not having a beautifully made piece of loving work such as the x o blanket appreciated. We knitters that know the hours, concentration and loving care that goes into every stitch congratulate you!

Essenceewe :


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> When my son was little I made him a blanket of left over yarn from several projects. I used all different kinds of yarn so when I washed it it really did strange things. It was one to throw on the floor or backseat of the car..not my best work nor very attractive. Well wouldn't you know he loved it. He carried the big ol' ugly blanket everywhere! That blanket lived a long and happy life


Its a textural thing with little ones. I have a simular memory with a quilted blanket made for my daughter. I spent hours while pregnant with my first embrodering and stitching defining and outlining with floss all the details on the bunny holding balloons. It was my first attempt at this kind of project so did not know your not supposed to use that cotton quilt batting. I was so happy with the way it turned out so I thought I'd wash it and put it in the crib. Well I was sick when it came out of the washing machine on gentle cycle the batting all seperated and balled up it was like I had filled it with styrofoam packing material. The bunny itself with all the stitching stayed fairly in tact. I almost cried but put in the crib any way. Low and behold that too was her favorite blanket. It was so loved there is barely any left of it but she did not want to part with it.... She's 20 now.


----------



## Essenceewe (Jan 17, 2011)

Knitting Nan:

I feel your pain of being in a group of non-knitters at family functions where an item such as the X and 0 blanket is not giving it's true value in appreciation. As a long time knitter I congratulate you on such a time consuming piece of work...The concentration and hours of knitting every stitch will be appreciated tremendously by your grand-baby and mom as it cuddles them together.
If I may ask you.... 
Is the 'felted doll' pattern that got such wonderful reviews found online? I would like to try it for my grand-daughter arriving in July.

Essenceewe


----------



## venicesusie (Feb 19, 2011)

We would all like the pattern for the felted doll.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW
I understand completely.
My grands (3) don't appreciate anything I have knitted.
NOW I make them nothing.
I knit for shelters, homeless, and friends. Oh yeah myself. I am working on mastering toe up socks for me.

I also knit for Vets. My little way of saying thanks for your service.
And never a complaint from any of these organizations. And in my mind I think they sit at night under an afghan and say " wow what a nice person made this for me". OK might not happen that way, but HEY it's my minds point of view.

Linda


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Nan, this is exactly why I don't knit for anyone else anymore unless it is another knitter - the only person who can truly appreciate your work. I knitted a baby poncho, which, after a lot of work came out really cute. I also made a stained glass baby frame for the same person. Both were barely looked at at her shower. That was it for me. No more showers and no more knitting for people who don't appreciate the work.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

This is exactly why it's so rewarding to knit for charities. Nursing home lap blankets, newborn baby items, hats for chemo patients or soldiers--whatever it is, you can knit like a fiend and feel SO good about someone loving and making good use of everything you make.


----------



## Squirrelcat (Jan 25, 2011)

I was at a friend's baby shower (baby is almost 1!) and not only were there a TON of beautiful hand-knit gifts, but there were also a bunch of us with knitting needles in hand. Lol If my friend hadn't been busy opening gifts she'd have3 had hers out too. I honestly think it depends a lot on the group whether knit items are appreciated or not.

Also, I'm very lucky to have a niece ( 16 - and getting her license very soon...yikes!) who appreciates knit items too. She owns the very first adult sized sweater I ever made... It's a half sweater and she saw the pattern in a magazine I had. When she asked if I could make it I was thrilled! The original intention was for her to wear it for a school semi-formal dance.... She couldn't wait that long! Lol Her neighbor (a friend of mine) saw her the day after she got - walking to the bus stop with it on. She was so proud to wear it! She still is. She also has other items I've made, and has a request in for an earflap hat for next winter. Wish her two younger nieces were as happy about knit stuff... They both have a set of fingerless mittens and leg warmers but that's it and I never see them with them on.


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

I can honestly say my children appreciate everything hand made. My Mother before her stroke made bautiful dolls stuffed animals etc. One Christmas She made a stuffed St. Bernard for My Brother's Daughter and One for my Son. They were crocheted. Ours is so loved it is I'd say 2 feet longer than it was when received, Ive had to sew back on the ears and the button eyes it had are long gone. It sits on his bed and under the covers at night. He asked me just the other day if I could put new eyes on it. (son is 11) 

I heard my Brothers wife threw their's away when it got dirty instead of throwing it in the washing machine. My Mom never made any more after that for any of the grand children, and now she is unable to do so. Next time she comes to visit I'm going to show her how loved her hard work is here!


----------



## frajo110 (Mar 4, 2011)

A couple of years ago I crocheted an afghan for one of my granddaughters for her birthday. When she opened the present my DIL is is into designer only) Said Oh nice, put it with all your other blankets. My granddaughter said "No Mommy, this one stays with me. Not sure where the other blankets were kept but knew this one would be loved and used.

Only another crafter can truly appreciate hand made!!!


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

I knitted absolutely loads of clothes for my sister-in-law when she was expecting. A few months after the baby was born, I heard her saying she might sell them. I chose a suitable occasion to ask her, innocently, if she would mind very much giving them back to me as there was someone in our family in dire need of baby things (which was true). She was very sweet about it and gave them all back washed nicely.

I had a friend who always used to "lend" baby clothes and made it clear she would like them back when outgrown (of course this does not apply to afghans) to pass on to someone else. Nobody appears to take offence at this and it works very well for her. She's able to help a lot more families and people don't have outgrown baby clothes taking up room in their drawers.

Its just a thought.


----------



## Essenceewe (Jan 17, 2011)

This is a very good thought and one I will try from now on....A great way to keep the knitted items and seeing them used over and over by new temporary owners.


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

JeanA: Funny how some very young people are a lot smarter than the adults in their lives. My younger grandchildren are now wearing sweaters that I knit for their mom and aunt and uncle. My sone (30) has let them know that grandma knit some of these specifically for him (as he was the only boy) and they now want to wear the uncle sweaters. He has decided that he will not be providing me with any more gr kids but he does have some dear friends expecting and has asked if his sweaters could be passed over to them for their little son to be born soon. I'm blushing with pride not only for his generosity but that he has appreciated what was done for him.


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

I tend to go for easy easy patterns when giving gifts. It may be easy to knit, take less time, etc., but it feels more confident for perfection. I only give the "hard knits" to people who would appreciate the time and effort. I hope this doesn't sound selfish. I've found, though, that even the simplest of gifts to a non knitting friend get great gratitude. I don't knit for gratitude, however. The simple truth is if I didn't give away most of what I knit, I'd be up to my elbows by now in knitted items. LOL.


----------



## tippy (Mar 14, 2011)

I had a friend that got remarried and had a baby/so Iknitted her a baby set,and she was the one that had showed how to knit years ago. At this point she said she still got it and kept it.


----------



## BGP6 (Mar 8, 2011)

I think that most people are grateful for handmade gifts and keep them to save not use. I have knitted a lot of baby sweaters,toddler things and, now, big girl mittens, gloves and hats. Only lately have I been seeing them on the kids. My daughter also is using the hats and scarves now that she lives in a colder climate! Maybe I was just knitting things that were too warm for our area! Who knows. But I enjoy the knitting so will keep on.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

As Mothers and Grandmas we go through several stages-1. You are my world. 2.What could you know? 3. Maybe that's a good idea.4. How do you know everything? I think we just have to be more patient. I made sweaters for my first grandchild and his mother was very pleased, number two came along and items were cherished, number three was a very 'warm' child and hated being in sweaters, quilts etc. number four is a little 'popsicle boy' and can't get enough sweaters and quilts. I also tuck washing instructions in with the gift and hope for the best. Once you give something away you need to let go--easier said than done


----------



## Biffo (Mar 18, 2011)

I knitted dozens of things for my granddaughter in 2001-2 and hardly ever saw her in any of them although I was told by the mother that she wanted me to knit. I stopped knitting altogether, other than a scarf for a friend years later and went over to papercarfting. I was told that they had been put away for for if my other son got married and had children. Even bought things weren't used and I was so upset that even a cat net to go over the crib wasn't used as the cat did get in with baby!!! She is now saying that the unused clothes can't be given away!

My other son did get married and my DIL is now expecting a baby and requested that I knit and said they would definitely The needles were on the go an hour after I was told she is pregnant and I've made many things for the baby aswell as knitting hats for a charity and two more scarves. All my papercrafting things have lain still since January but I must get back to using them as there is a roomful which have cost a fortune.


----------



## klm49 (Jan 31, 2011)

To Knittin Nan,

I feel for you, I have done the same thing and had the same reaction.
One year I got an embrodery machine and made Monogramed set of towels for the bathroom, I went up on vacation and nothing that I had made was in sight.

What a dissapointment............... You learn to accept these things and go on. After all we knit for the grandkids don't we?

Hang in there and don't give up knitting.............
Suzie


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do understand. In general, some don't know that you can knit a doll so they were probably amazed at the novelty of it whereas who doesn't know a blanket can be knit. Unfortuantely they don't understand the focus and skill it takes to knit a truly beautiful blanket. I get reactions about even knitting socks. I can't tell you how many times I've heard "you can knit socks!?!" as if sock grew on trees. (of course with all the new yarns out there maybe they do "grow on trees" LOL) Those "in the know" will appreciate even the simpliest knitted gesture and take pleasure from the joy knitting gives you.


----------



## M81 (Mar 25, 2011)

I understand what you are saying believe me. I have 5 daughter-in-laws and none of them knit or crochet and none of my granddaughters have been interested in knitting either. I have made afghans for all of them and even two and also for 10 great grandkids and some I see used some not. Every Christmas they get slippers and one year I missed making them because of illness and they were so disappointed so I know the slippers they appreciate. Every new baby has gotten a baby blanket and sweater set but didn't see the sweaters worn but it makes me feel good to have made things for them. Now I do a lot for charity which makes me happy and I'm sure the receivers will be happy too. I can't ever sit down without needles in my hands and I have several projects going right now and it is so relaxing and I will never quit. Besides I have so much yarn I have to use up and it will get used eventually.


----------



## M81 (Mar 25, 2011)

I understand what you are saying believe me. I have 5 daughter-in-laws and 9 grandkids none of them knit or crochet and none of my granddaughters have been interested in knitting either. I have made afghans for all of them and even two and also for 10 great grandkids and some I see used some not. Every Christmas they get slippers and one year I missed making them because of illness and they were so disappointed so I know the slippers they appreciate. Every new baby has gotten a baby blanket and sweater set but didn't see the sweaters worn but it makes me feel good to have made things for them. Now I do a lot for charity which makes me happy and I'm sure the receivers will be happy too. I can't ever sit down without needles in my hands and I have several projects going right now and it is so relaxing and I will never quit. Besides I have so much yarn I have to use up and it will get used eventually.


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

Take heart! I once knitted an intricate "Irish Knit" sweater for a family member for Christmas and my sister commented: "Oh, if it's from Linda, it's another one of those home made things"!!! I was crushed. The irony is that her lovely daughter was the recipient of an "Irish Knit" hat and sweater set 25 years later and she loved it so much that she wore it all day. I was so proud and felt vindicated some 25 years later.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

When my kids were little, I knitted/crocheted hats, scarves, mittens for them. I did the same when the grandchildren came along. My daughters appreciated the items and their kids wore them. DIL didn't think much of homemade things and told her little girl not to the wear the hat because it was "wierd". Granddaughter told me that when I asked her why she didn't wear her hat. It hurts when you put love into something special, and it is disregarded by the recipient. But its so rewarding to see the kids wear what we make. 2 of my granddaughters who are 8 & 10 actually ask for homemade hats and scarves.


----------



## aliceones (Feb 24, 2011)

been there done that. I made a Christmas sweater for my two year old granddaughter. I designed it myself and ---well--I was proud of myself. On the back was a santa face with whiskers that I put in with a crochet hook so it was fluffy and cute. She put it on and I took a picture of it and I never saw it again until she gave it back to me for my box of sweaters for future greatgrandchildren. I wish I knew how to send pictures and I would show you how cute. I also made a halloweem sweater with a huge pumpkin on the back and it also was never worn. it is also im my box.


----------



## svblomen (Mar 17, 2011)

I too know the feeling. I knitted a baby blanket for my nieces first baby and she was always eager to say how the baby would only fall asleep on it and how she loved it. My sister asked me to make the same blanket, Prairie Blanket from Cottage Creations (very labor intensive and costly), for my nephew's first born so I did and I never heard a word about it and never saw it again. I was so disappointed that the second kid just got an old acrylic blanket that I didn't care about and I heard all kinds of praise for it. Go figure. I too like to see the baby get some use out of what I make and would just like to hear more than one "I love it and use it all the time". )


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

That must have been one very cute doll to have outshown the blanket. I hope you post the pattern source here! I once spent an entire winter knitting a blanket and layette with small needles and fine yarn for a baby shower present. I babysat that baby quite a bit but never saw the knitted items after the shower. The baby is now 5 and she wants to knit. I don't think she has the patience yet but I had her using an icord machine a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## MissyT05 (Mar 27, 2011)

I received the ultimate in 'rude' at a craft show last year. I had a beautiful fringed shawl in Trellis by Lion Brand. The color was 'stained glass' and when the sun hit the satin, it looked like beads. A woman came along and held it up for all to see, then she said, "oh, how beautiful! Made in China, no doubt!" There was dead silence, then I said, "No, I made that." She walked quickly away and everyone else just gasped.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Knittin Nan said:


> I am new to the forum and am excited to have a venue to ask questions and get advice about knitting. But I just have to vent to people who will understand this scenario:
> Yesterday I went to a baby shower for my new grandaughter-to-be and I had of course knitted a bunch of goodies for the new little baby. I had worked hours on a knitted blanket of cotton yarn with X and O stitch pattern throughout the whole thing...it took HOURS...I made many mistakes reading the pattern and had to take time to really PAY ATTENTION to the detail and what I was knitting. No daydreaming! And then the smallest, most fun to knit and totally quick item in the goodie basket was a doll made of wool yarn that you felt after knitting and stuffing. The doll knit up in say a few hours, give a couple for felting and finishing and I had fun and it was a quick painless knitted toy. WELL, the people at the shower ooooed and ahhhhed over the little doll and couldn't believe it was knitted! But the blanket that took hours and many rows of unravelling to make JUST PERFECT...well it barely got a second glance. Ah, the joys of knitting! I just know that you fellow knitters, will understand this scenario and it will feel good to have someone understand the irony of this situation! Just thougtht I'd share!


Yup...that's the way it goes lol.


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

Not everybody likes handknits. My daughter said if I made anything for her baby, she wouldn't let he/she wear it. She doesn't have any baby yet, I hope she changes her mind if and when she ever does.


----------



## Janey (Mar 8, 2011)

that's FUNNY. Ever bought your puppy or kitten a toy only to have it play with the packaging forever, ignoring the toy you paid for?


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Knittin Nan said:


> I'm not sure I was clear...they plan to use all of the items I gave them, the irony for me was that people really LOVED the tiny doll that was so easy and fun to make, but the difficult to knit and time consuming blanket got much less appreciation...which for me, the knitter, was kind of funny. If another knitter had been at the shower, that person would have gone directly to the blanket...they would know...


I've been there! But don't forget, as non knitters they have no idea what goes into making something. To "them" it is just another blanket but the fact that you could knit a doll, well that's impressive to an outsider. Take it as a great compliment for the non-knitting world and keep making things you are proud of.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

I knit a whole pile of stuff for my new grandson's arrival and never seen anything on him. I even said I would make some slipper socks whilst he is crawling about and the answer was "No i'm not putting woolies on him" grhhhh. I now won't have the pleasure of knitting as he gets older but, will for my granddaughters as, there mother looks forward to getting the items for them to wear. They all want designer stuff these days that costs the earth.

I say, there's nothing queerer than folk. ;-) 


Pam


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi there, People who don't knit, don't know just what is put into making a garment, toy etc. I wouldn't sell anything I have made or will make, for the simple reason I couldn't put a price on it. The love, caring & enjoyment I put into a knitted project is priceless. I realize you gave them out of love. I think non knitters are not inconsiderate, they just don't know any better. Forgive me I guess I am venting here. lol. You all have a good day. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Knittin Nan said:


> I'm not sure I was clear...they plan to use all of the items I gave them, the irony for me was that people really LOVED the tiny doll that was so easy and fun to make, but the difficult to knit and time consuming blanket got much less appreciation...which for me, the knitter, was kind of funny. If another knitter had been at the shower, that person would have gone directly to the blanket...they would know...


I completely understand Knittin Nan...
My problem is I knit from my heart..never sold one item..but generously give them away...and to only see them abused or lost just breaks my heart...so for now I knit for myself..and when they ask for a knitted item...I think long and hard..
Like someone abusing your heart.


----------



## vlweir (Apr 2, 2011)

Everyone under the sun has seen a knitted afghan, so it was "ordinary" to them (what do THEY know!), but the felted dolls were something they'd never seen before...the new kid on the block. They thought you were a genius! I'd go with that.


----------



## Bety (Apr 6, 2011)

I know just how you feel. Only other crafters realize what you have gone through. I just finish a baby blanket that a friend asked me to make for a friend of hers. I had about 8 days to do it, so I was under a lot of pressure to get it done. I'm quite pleased at how it turned out, but spent about 5 - 6 hours a day to finish it. I said never again will I put myself under such pressure.


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Vl, your reply was astonishing. Way to go girl or guy. lol Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## vlweir (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks Dorothy! Love your little dog! Vicki


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I can relate! When I first started knitting 35+ years ago, I knit many things for my niece as a baby & for my brothers family. When I visited a few years later, they were divorced & I found all the things I had made taken apart & rolled into balls. I didn't do much after that, & set down my needles. I only just picked them up again & am hooked!


----------



## paperclip (Feb 2, 2011)

same here knitting for 3 Grand Daughters never see the clothes on her but once and they do love it but!!!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I enjoyed reading the many responses to hand knit gifts as the neighbor next door is having a baby and the neighbor across the street is happily making a cocoon, hat, and afghan on the knifty knitter looms...which is all new to her. I once heard the new mother to be say her baby will only be dressed in 'Baby Gap' clothing and I wonder if all this work will be done for nothing like the handmade gifts for her Wedding Shower which were tossed away because the couple wanted money only. And if you're wondering...I'm knitting a simple baby cardigan with hat. Nothing over the top in case it's tossed in the trash.


----------



## carrieblue (Apr 10, 2011)

I wish I would have had a knitting neighbor, my babies would have worn them proudly. So many beautiful baby things I have seen you all make on this knitting forum.


----------



## ricepatti (Mar 31, 2011)

I think as knitters we make projects that only knitter's can appreciate instead of making gifts for real people. I went to a thrift store a while ago and saw a pile of beautiful home knit baby blankets made with intricate patterns and expensive yarn. They looked like they were never used. They were priced at $8.00 each. Many mom's would be happy to receive a simple, washable , acrylic blanket knit in garter stitch. Sometimes, simple gifts are the best gifts from the point of view of the receiver. So knitting for someone is different than knitting for ourselves. I keep my best stuff for myself. Really simple warm hats are usually appreciated more than a lace scarf. Keep making those cute dolls. You have a winner there. Also people love Teddy Bears dressed with homemade clothes.


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Vicki, we love our little dog too. Her name is "Angel". As i read the replies to "only knitters can understand" I feel very sad. People are so ungrateful now a days. However, it will not keep me from knitting, I love knitting. I am like a kid every time I finish something. I can't believe I made it. It may sound corny, but I sure don't mean to be. Blessings to all you knitters. Dorothy


----------



## gentle_bon (Apr 12, 2011)

hiya Knittin Nan, Oh i so understand how u felt,i knitted my son with a boy playing cricket on the front,all in all i was working with 15colours,it was my pride and joy,my son hated it!! lol,he was 9 at the time,he never wore it,ive still got it to this day an hes just turned 30 lol,him an his wife r due 4 a babyboy on may 3rd mayb he will wear it lol,well we never know our luck do we lol,an im now frantically trying 2 find a pattern of a drop sleeve jumper with a motiff of a cow 4 my 2yr old granddaughter,when u want a pattern u never seem 2 find it....cheers gentle_bon


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

I have to say that I've had a very "selfish" phase of just knitting for ME! And I've enjoyed it! It was mostly the very bad winter we had here in the UK - 2 months under snow and I couldn't afford to have the central heating on. I made myself 3 lovely pullovers to keep warm and they all suit me so well and fit nicely too. That's what I like about knitting your own; you can have exactly what you want. Sometimes the colours are so drab in the shops, the perennial black doesn't suit me; never has and never will, pale colours don't suit me either - when I make my own things I can have the bright colours that I like best and the style that most flatters me.

After the usual "raising the kids" gap, I find I've returned to a whole new world of knitting. I think the new patterns are amazing. I've discovered the joys of short rows so that one can get a garment to follow one's contours. Knitting used to be a pullover or a cardi but now the styles are wonderful, feminine and sexy, which means that we "ladies of a certain age" can display the bosom we never had in our youth! As I often say to my daughter-in-law, don't worry, when you get to my age you'll have the bosom you've always wanted - trouble is, you'll also have the belly to go with it! Hahahahaha.

I recently bought a book called "Knitting Lingerie Style" and it contains lots of lovely shapely garments that I shall no doubt be knitting for spring and summer. I also like the patterns on the White Lies website.

So, I challenge you ladies who have been knitting for others for a long time - do something for YOURSELF for a change - it feels good!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

One of my knitting friend posted this on facebook yesterday:

Yesterday, the man behind me in line at the store saw a knitting pattern sticking out of my purse & commented on it. I explained I'm knitting a sweater for a young boy. He mused, "I don't think I've ever worn a hand-knitted sweater. That's a lot of love to be wearing around." Indeed it is. If I've ever knit anything for you - a hat, a scarf, a sweater, gloves, mittens - know that you're wearing a lot of love.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I mostly knit for myself (meaning my need to knit) and give nearly everything away. This year, I've been knitting scarves for my local Relay for Life team to sell, my bits and pieces that are left over mostly. The salesman of the group has raised over $500. Does my heart good, reduces some of my clutter and I still get the fun of trying new stitches and patterns. I say Knit On Sisters!


----------



## Von (Feb 15, 2011)

It was great to read all the comments about this subject. I now don't feel so slighted about the afgan I knitted for my Sister-in-law a few years ago to only find it on her garage floor dirty and greasy. And when my husband's mother passed away and we were all going thru her things, to have the family (except my daughter) just want to through the afgans I had knitted for my mother-in-law away. My daughter kept them because, "Mom made those". My daughter has every single thing I have done for her and uses them with pride. I have not knitted a thing for my one and only grand daughter (she's 1 and a half now) because I know that her mother would not appreciate them.


----------



## 2sticksandacherry (Feb 2, 2011)

That is so sad!!!


----------



## anicedragon (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Jemima, I know exactly what you mean ..... I have got round it by making blankets! They are always needed in our climate and need to be washed frequently so more than one is needed, also different sizes are needed for the pram, cot, etc. My children seem quite pleased with the ones I have made and it is reassuring to see them being used when I call to see the little ones.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

I enjoy going to yard sales and re sale shops. Over the years I have seen so many hand made itens it would mak eyou cry- The people selling them have no idea of the time and love that go into that kind of gift. I once bought a cream colored aren knot afgan for two dolloars--"it was made my Aunt' so it's not worth much. I snatched that baby up and happily snuggle under it on cold evenings!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Rumrunner said:


> I enjoy going to yard sales and re sale shops. Over the years I have seen so many hand made itens it would mak eyou cry- The people selling them have no idea of the time and love that go into that kind of gift. I once bought a cream colored aren knot afgan for two dolloars--"it was made my Aunt' so it's not worth much. I snatched that baby up and happily snuggle under it on cold evenings!


I agree - it can be depressing to see the beautiful afghans in thrift shops for a few dollars. And I think - someday the afghans I made for someone special may be there - so I knit hats for the homeless, mostly.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

I recently made the hooded blanket w/double yarn of pound of love which went so quickly and also a cardigan, matching booties and matching blanket to which I added the croched border..... and so??? the one that got the 'wows' was the hooded blanket. So, I also knit other things in between for other people so I get to enjoy what I make and get varying feedbacks from diff people.


----------



## TitiSyd (Feb 17, 2011)

My grandmother knitted for me when i was younger. She made poncho, vests and stocking caps every winter. I know i wore the hats and vest out! The vest was navy blue and I wore it everyday during seventh grade. It was the early 70's. I still have one poncho that i keep for a blanket it was very large and square. My grandma is gone and no one knits for me anymore! I miss getting handmade things from her. I have her first afghan she made when she was young. I remember using it when I stayed over night or when I was sick at her house. I will alway be grateful for her and that she gave me the gift of knitting too! I know some people will enjoy what you make for them and some wont! We made it with love and someday maybe someone else will love it down the road!


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok...I understand. It is crazy what some people will make a fuss over. They may have thought it was more difficult to make the doll. But, hey. We all know ... we have all been there at one time or another.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

You have clearly raised 4 appreciative and considerate children. Good work!


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

I once made a "Log Cabin" style knitted afghan of my own design for a baby shower. When I started it the mother was not far enough along to know the baby's sex. So I used pink, blue, green, purple, yellow, orange, and baby ombre in it. The mother looked at mine and sat it down. No comment at all. Like you, Nan, I had worked to make it perfect. Someone else waited to find out the baby's sex. They then crocheted a blue ombre and white Red Heart regular yarn afghan. Her mistakes were so glaring I could see them across the room. Really. The mother went Ga-Ga over it. I do not make gifts for showers anymore.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Knitting seems to have got out of style for many, there only a few of us left. I have knitted everything from a scarf to suits and coats and knitted for profit. Now I tend to knit sweaters for the grandkids for the few cold spells we get in Florida. I have a drawerful for myself .I have tried to interest the older grandchildren into learning, but to no avail. Sad really


----------



## jjkinfb (Jan 25, 2011)

I guess it is a matter of taste. Some people really appreciate hand made items and others not so much. I guess it is important to find the people who want and will use the items you make and gift to them. My little granddaughter loves hand made things. I finished one side sock for her and she was wearing it before I got the other one done. I had to sneak it off of her when she fell asleep so I could take it with me while I finished up the other one.


----------



## hilary (Apr 5, 2011)

Great to have so many responses. Thank you.


----------



## paperclip (Feb 2, 2011)

I knit and crochet for myself andwhen my Grand Daughters come visiting if they like it they take it so I never make things they do not like


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

All of us knitters understand! I've had people come up and ask me to make them a sweater or afghan and say, "could you just whip one of those up for me?" WHIP ONE UP!!! Are you kidding???? It take hours and days to make one of those, like we have nothing else to do in our lives. We still are mothers and wives and have lots of other things that must be done. I'm just fortunate that now that my husband isn't working he helps around the house cooking and doing the dishes. I love that man of mine!


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

Stitch Designer, that afghan sounds beautiful. No-one has ever knitted me anything like that - I would have been over the moon to receive it. Recently, a friend of mine knitted me a little bag with a handle; it was knitted out of string and contained a ball of string and a small pair of scissors. I felt overwhelmed and very touched, it brought a tear to my eye to think she had made that for me; it now has pride of place and I shall never part with it. Why are people ungrateful? I'll never know. I think people have too much, that's the trouble.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Knittin Nan said:


> I think I've been really unclear and I apologize....my son appreciated ALL of the knitting, but the people at the shower were so in awe of the very cute but very simple doll and the blanket got much less excitement, yet it took so much more effort and attentitve knitting. It's like the difference between a beginnger project vs an intermediate pattern, and after that, you think the harder project would get more attention and yet, nope the little cute doll gets it...it was just funny. I know that they will appreciate all of the knitting goodies...it was just that the blanket (to me the knitter) was much more intensive...and involved and got less attention than the little easy doll...ironic.


I know what you mean. Part of handiwork besides the personal satisfaction is the attention other people give to it. It just doesn't feel good when they don't get it. The other possibility is they didn't know you made it. I've had this happen a couple of times with knit or sewn garments.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Its a shame that we cant all knit gifts for one another Then every thing would be appreciated because we would know what went into it.


----------



## BarbaraSC (Mar 2, 2011)

In the 80s I made sweaters and vests for my youngest sister. She knew I bought the yarn at a mill store in SC (Brunswick) and knew how much(little) it cost. She loved the garments, but her appreciation level didn't soar until we were at an art fair where a vendor was selling hand knitted sweaters and vests for upwards of $75 (remember, this was the 80s). She turned to me and said in an astonished voice "you mean all those you made for me are worth hundreds of dollars??? But you didn't pay much for the yarn!" I answered - so what do you think my time and skill are worth? Since then, she really appreciates anything I make for her.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I know exactly how you all feel. I crochet names out of the size 30 DMC thread with a size 14 needle. Some I sell. Some I give as gifts. Nothing is more disheartening than to never hear from the recipient or to give it to someone and have them unwrap it and throw it aside as if it were nothing. If they only knew how many hours it took to make that name. The blocking takes piles of pins, numerous hours, and resulting pain in my hands, arm, & neck. I have one daughter who sincerely appreciates everything I make for her and she is my favorite person to do for.


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> motherdawg said:
> 
> 
> > No no most people do not understand the blood sweat and tears that go into such a project...you really have to do it for your own creative genuis needs to be fulfilled....and i do think about the person(s) while I am making it....right now I am making a wedding aphgan..not sure if they will realize the time that I dedicated to it but i guess it keeps me off the streets and my mind working...and i know they will not get two of the same thing./..
> ...


My College roommate married right after graduation and her husband had to go in the Army. That first Xmas they
had very little money. She made me a lovely apron completely by hand. It must have taken ages. I wore and enjoyed it until it completely fell apart. How much better a pesent it was than something she just picked up with no thought or even worst a plastic gift card. Its too bad more people don;t appreicate the work that goes into such gifts.


----------



## LIndann (Mar 9, 2011)

my mother knitted for my nieces ( who are now 22 and 20 ) and one day when they she was visiting she happen to open up a drawer to get out a kitchen towel and the sweaters which took her hours to make were stuffed in there pushed to the back. She was crushed. My sister law never appreciated the time and love that went into those sweaters.


----------



## LIndann (Mar 9, 2011)

I too have a knitted afghan that I got when I was married 36 years ago and still use it. It was made by one of my bridesmaids and I think of her to this day even though we lost touch. It was a gift that has lasting memories


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

My oldest son and both daughters have lost track of the afghans my mother crocheted for them many years ago. My youngest son still has his and uses it often when his feet get chilly in winter. I know she made it at least 40 yrs ago if not a few more years than that! I hesitated to make him one but realized it would be from "mom" so it would also be special!


----------



## mazelou (Feb 7, 2011)

i have knitted for all my grandchildren, only my daughter seemed to cherish them and to this day has all the things I knitted for her babies. BUT, my one granddaughter just had a baby girl, and I knitted a shawl and a little dress and matching panties to go over her diapers, they were so thrilled with them and this was what she wore home from the hospital! Made me glad that I had perservered! Maisie


----------



## Knittin Nan (Apr 11, 2011)

Your story brought tears to my eyes


----------



## Knittin Nan (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah let me just whip up that big piece of myself for ya! Ha Ha


----------



## Knittin Nan (Apr 11, 2011)

Ah, that is the type of thing I'm talking about, although the mommy and daddy liked the blanket...the doll got the kudos. I know for a fact that I will get to see my little granddaughter wrapped in the blankie often when she is here but think I'll make the cute little doll that is so quick and easy for future shower gifts...yeah, I like the ooos and ahhhhs...and you made me smile when you mentioned the flaws, or I like to call em boo boos...I made darn sure there were NONE in that piece, it was PERFECT...but ah well, the dolly was felted and so got the reaction...who knew?!!


----------



## M81 (Mar 25, 2011)

I am new to the Forum myself and I appreciate all your comments it has made my day. It has to be that anyone who gets handmade items and dosen't do the work myselves to see the time effort and most of all LOVE that is put into every stich doesn't have the same appreciation as all of us on the Forum. Thanks so much!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

mazelou said:


> i have knitted for all my grandchildren, only my daughter seemed to cherish them and to this day has all the things I knitted for her babies. BUT, my one granddaughter just had a baby girl, and I knitted a shawl and a little dress and matching panties to go over her diapers, they were so thrilled with them and this was what she wore home from the hospital! Made me glad that I had perservered! Maisie


Oh, that made me remember. I made a blanket for my niece when she was a newborn. She just had her first baby last December, and used the same blanket! Sometimes we never know what an impact we have. New parents are understandably not functioning their best.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

The heirloom baby blankets I made for each of my grandchildren when they were born are nowhere to be found but my cat Tess still sleeps every day in the bed I knit for her.


----------



## Corgilady (Feb 24, 2011)

Some people just don't appreciated hand made gifts. That's their loss. I try to give gifts to people who will be thrilled with them. But if I'm ever lucky enough to get a grandbaby, I'm sure I'll make hand made gifts no matter what!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wait 'til you teach HER to knit! She'll love the blanket even more than when she's a little tyke. What a wonderful hand-me-down to your future great grandchild!


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

Ifind most of the mothers of today don't want to take the time with anything,if you can't throw it in the washer,they don't want it!also everything vintage is coming back now hope so so will the baby knits,so babies look like babies again! I remember when my son was little I olished his white shoes every day ad washed the laces and put them on the windowsill outsied to dry,when he woke up from his nap I'd put them on him dress him up and go for walk!my neighbor said I always know what time it is when I see you walking the baby!


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

Ifind most of the mothers of today don't want to take the time with anything,if you can't throw it in the washer,they don't want it!also everything vintage is coming back now hope so will the baby knits,so babies look like babies again! I remember when my son was little I polished his white shoes every day and washed the laces and put them on the windowsill outside to dry,when he woke up from his nap I'd put them on him dress him up and go for walk!my neighbor said I always know what time it is when I see you walking the baby!


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

My husband, mother, and daughter are my needlework heroes. They love the stuff I make for them. Years ago, at the tender age of about 12, I made my mother a knitted afghan. It involved lace. All self taught and Mom knew that. It was made from Red Heart wool. About 10 yrs ago, Mom decided to wash it. You got it, she inadvertently felted it. She was heart-sick. Yes, it was a mess. And she asked my to knit her a new one. Of course, I found that pattern and knitted a new one. :-D


----------



## babssimone (Feb 15, 2011)

Another thing I do is to wrap some yarn around the label so not only will they have the care instructions, they will have some yarn to fix any damage that may occur to the garment.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

I did the same with my two little girls-only I found that soft scrub worked well on thier shoes. They also wore smocked dresses that my Mom and I made. Two of the grand kids wore white shoes, the other two never did. They all had smocked outfits and that was a joy to see. The seven yr od still wears her fancy dresses and even now is wearing some that were her Mom's.


----------



## Schnauzer (Apr 7, 2011)

Yes, I do know what you mean - I knit for our grandchildren and all I ask in return is a photo of the recipient wearing the garment for my little Knitting Journal book. Our daughter is expecting her first daughter in May this year, but I am knitting for when the baby is 12 months plus - only because I think she will be "knitted for" as a brand newy  
Anyway, I am blessed with a very wonderful sister and a best friend and my husband who all appreciate my hard work, and it is for them that I knit with the more expensive yarns and intricate, time-taking patterns.
Not that I want a pat on the back, but after all that work, it is so rewarding to know it is appreciated, and the garments will be cared for in cleaning, storing, etc.
Also, learning the more intricate lace and other patterns is self-rewarding too I find. We must keep on keeping on :thumbup:


----------



## sybil (Mar 16, 2011)

I am very luck in that my mum was a tailor so she taught me how to do alsorts of craft and although my girls do'nt have the time they realy appreciate the things that I make for them and the grandys. I have also made applique quilts for my boys who still use them. When my middle daughter got engaged she asked me to make her two quilts for, one for each of them to use at night while watching TV. My only complaint is that they don't seem to have any concept of the time it takes to make something. Each year they all put in their orders then ring every week to see if its made yet, and I have to remind them yet again that I still work, I have a husband and a life and these things take time. Im sure the blanket was just beautiful as was the doll. Happy knitting. Cheers Sybil


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I have found that the usual things I make draw the least attention. People are used to knitted and crocheted baby blankets, layettes, afghans, sweaters, etc. But when you do something that is different like the little doll you made then they give it more attention mostly because it is different than what they are used to seeing people make. I have made my daughter and son-in-law afghans and lap blankets and sweaters, but the bed spread that I spend 2 years working on for their wedding gift is the only thing I ever made for them that got more than and thanks mom.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Sorry for you ! Unless it is another craftperson understanding the effort and time that goes into something is hard. 
I've found when trying to sell small handknit items in my area with what I would call reasonable pricing is impossible. People just don't get the time involved do they ?


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

jemima said:


> Over in the UK new Mums dont seem to go a lot on hand knitted garments. I have knitted garments for my grand daughters but their Mum is not interested and doesnt want the kiddies to wear them.


I'm very lucky. My girls love the things I knit for their children and then pass them on to the next grandchild in line. They get lovely comments from their friends too.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

A year & 1/2 ago I knit a baby afghan for my cousin's baby & she made sure that everyone knew that I had hand made it just for her. She uses in the crib for Cory's naps. She is expecting again on 09-10-11 & I am making her another afghan. everyone really liked the afghan.


----------



## jjkinfb (Jan 25, 2011)

My grandmother died several years before I was born but I have some of her embroidered pillow cases with hand crochet lace edging. It is my only connection to her but it means alot and probably one of the reasons I keep creating things myself. Leaving little pieces of myself behind.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful beadwork-did you do it? I keep promising myself to bead a pair of moccacins but haven't gotten around to it yet--


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

Rumrunner said:


> Beautiful beadwork-did you do it? I keep promising myself to bead a pair of moccacins but haven't gotten around to it yet--


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Remember that when we gift a beautifully gift wrapped present to a child, once opened, the child plays more w/the box & trimmings than the actual toy itself.....amazing.


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

yona said:


> Remember that when we gift a beautifully gift wrapped present to a child, once opened, the child plays more w/the box & trimmings than the actual toy itself.....amazing.


This brought back a lovely memory of a Christmas when my grandsons had been particularly spoiled yet the only thing the youngest played with all day was a little pot of coloured gloop, which cost me only pennies. I think he even took it to bed with him!


----------



## rebecca (Jan 29, 2011)

motherdawg said:


> It is wonderful that you donate to charity.....mmm wish i could fall asleep like that...I have WICKED insomnia...partially drug induced....I take tamoxifen as I had BC three years ago.a side effect....two more years I have to take it ,.,,I have tried every wholistic sleep aid, rx and trick in the book...I was not a good sleeper ever....


cant sleep? Try Jesus!


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

i have the blanket my mother applicaded for my crib. i made each of my children a cross stitch guilt for the crib and i know they have them. my daughter used it for the baby she just had. my middle girl loves to make and use many items.


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

I know what you went through, I get alittle upset when someone doesn't know the amount of time you put into a pattern to get things finished. Although, I usually get the , "Oh, did you make that?" it's like they don't believe a person can do something so talented!!!


----------



## Janey (Mar 8, 2011)

past said:


> I have found that the usual things I make draw the least attention. People are used to knitted and crocheted baby blankets, layettes, afghans, sweaters, etc. But when you do something that is different like the little doll you made then they give it more attention mostly because it is different than what they are used to seeing people make. I have made my daughter and son-in-law afghans and lap blankets and sweaters, but the bed spread that I spend 2 years working on for their wedding gift is the only thing I ever made for them that got more than and thanks mom.


 Hats & scarves knit for our military ARE appreeciated -- check out the blog at www.operationgratitude.com its heartwarming.


----------



## knitsnfits (Mar 11, 2011)

Hilary,
I am so there with you!! I have made sweaters, mittens and hats for my 2 and 4 year old grandchildren. All winter they came to me every morning @ 6:30 A.M. with nothing on their hands or heads. Finally, I smartened up and keep the knitted goods at my house. Now, when they come over to play if it's chilly out I have hats and mittens ready and waiting. Grrr! I don't want my daughter in law to fall all over me cuz I knitted something cute. I just want my grandkids to be warm!! There is no reason for them to not have hats!! (ok venting over)!


----------



## craftingchick (Mar 13, 2011)

I understand exactly how you feel. I went to a garage sale my dil was having and found almost all of the ceramics that I had painted for them in the sale....dirty and abused. I won't tell you what shape the crocheted items were in. Needless to say they never got another homemade item from me.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

You know, it makes me sick when people don't appreciate homemade gifts. I've been told they're "cheap"!! Well, they've never made anything themselves to know all the expense, time and effort that goes into them. And, I like you, will never give them a gift again, homemade or otherwise. It certainly let me know what they thought of me! And how materialistic they are. I'll give them to Goodwill first! Or donate them to the hospital for the poor.
Rant over.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

I knit my mom the shawl on the cover of "Knitted Lace of Estonia" by Nancy Bush, It came out beautiful. It now sits in the bottom of a drawer and has never been worn although we have gone many places where it could have been. It sits alongside many other items I have made for her. She has sold items I have made for her at craft sales. She even gave my brother's girlfriend a hat and scarf I made for her last Christmas. She picked most of these items out herself so it's not that she doesn't like them. She keeps asking for more. I will continue to knit for her because she is my mom but I sure would like to see her wear something just once.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Have you asked her why she is doing this? If it is to just give them away it would be nice to know. At least that way you wouldn't feel so bad if that is the main reason she wants you to make them. Maybe she thinks these people will appreciate them...wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

What hurts the worst is when it's a relative that doesn't appreciate your work!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> I knit my mom the shawl on the cover of "Knitted Lace of Estonia" by Nancy Bush, It came out beautiful. It now sits in the bottom of a drawer and has never been worn although we have gone many places where it could have been. It sits alongside many other items I have made for her. She has sold items I have made for her at craft sales. She even gave my brother's girlfriend a hat and scarf I made for her last Christmas. She picked most of these items out herself so it's not that she doesn't like them. She keeps asking for more. I will continue to knit for her because she is my mom but I sure would like to see her wear something just once.


I think women especially tend to put beautiful things away "for a rainy day" because they don't want to stain them or whatever. I know I have a beautiful negligee set that my husband bought for me years and years ago and it is still in the box. My mother did the same thing with things my Dad bought for her. But to give away things you made for your Mom, well, that's another thing. Even worse, she sells your things? I think I'd be inclined to ask her about it and even though she is your mother, I wouldn't make her anything else for the time being.


----------



## Janey (Mar 8, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> I knit my mom the shawl on the cover of "Knitted Lace of Estonia" by Nancy Bush, It came out beautiful. It now sits in the bottom of a drawer and has never been worn although we have gone many places where it could have been. It sits alongside many other items I have made for her. She has sold items I have made for her at craft sales. She even gave my brother's girlfriend a hat and scarf I made for her last Christmas. She picked most of these items out herself so it's not that she doesn't like them. She keeps asking for more. I will continue to knit for her because she is my mom but I sure would like to see her wear something just once.


What a cruel game she's playing with you. Would you allow a friend to behave so badly? Thinking about opting out. There are preemies, neglected kids, servicemen & women, seniors, so many who would appreciate your lovely items.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Janey
Mom is 80 and lives with me. I don't really understand the game but she has played it for a very very long time. Funny...I have made things for many of her friends at the senior center and I see them wearing them all the time. Every time I get a new magazine or pattern book she picks something out. Here is how I deal with it...I have a pretty significant hearing loss now and when she says she wants this or that I pretent not to hear. I guess two can play games. Is that too mean?


----------



## napernana (Jan 26, 2011)

Know what saddens me? To see a stack of beautiful handmade afghans or baby things on a table at a garage sale!!! I don't even have to ask: I KNOW the "seller" doesn't knit or crochet! I always just pray that the loving person who made these items does NOT come to that garage sale!


----------



## Janey (Mar 8, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> Janey
> Mom is 80 and lives with me. I don't really understand the game but she has played it for a very very long time. Funny...I have made things for many of her friends at the senior center and I see them wearing them all the time. Every time I get a new magazine or pattern book she picks something out. Here is how I deal with it...I have a pretty significant hearing loss now and when she says she wants this or that I pretent not to hear. I guess two can play games. Is that too mean?


Mean? Not at all -- especially given all you do for mom. Glad you "get it."


----------



## Jayj77 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh dear! Have I been there? OH YES! too many times! I have
knitted, crochet and done that and never seen it used! All I know that when you are using the fines yarn the thinnest
and making it - taking many evening - as I worked days, my
eyes? well many time I though to give up, but not me! I just
capt on doing things for others. Now? I still doing things
but not on the finest yarn and just a little blankets nothing much. Because one love to make things, I can not
give it up. Well, I must use all my yarns up before I will
go to the other side - if there is enough time left for me?
as I do have a lot! AND! when I see some new yarns? I think
you will know the answer? Yes! I go and get some more. Silly
me. 
Dear Knittin Nan. I think you already know - we are all in
the same boat. But never mind, you have done your best and
that is the most important thing. Some persons have no feelings anyway. We all understand and my feeling goes out
to you. When you are making things next time? just smile and
be happy that you are still in good health to be able to do
it! That is the most important thing in life now. Wishing all the very best for your next item you will do with good health. Happy knitting!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> Janey
> Mom is 80 and lives with me. I don't really understand the game but she has played it for a very very long time. Funny...I have made things for many of her friends at the senior center and I see them wearing them all the time. Every time I get a new magazine or pattern book she picks something out. Here is how I deal with it...I have a pretty significant hearing loss now and when she says she wants this or that I pretent not to hear. I guess two can play games. Is that too mean?


I don't think it's mean at all. I think the game your Mom plays is meaner. I have learned not to knit for anybody who doesn't appreciate it, no matter who it is!


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

I feel so sad reading about all these ungrateful people, no-one has ever knitted anything for me - I would be absolutely over the moon if I received the lovely gifts you are all talking about and I would really treasure those items and never part with them. 

Yes, some people have no feelings and that's their loss isn't it? But that doesn't mean we have to let them hurt us again and again.

If we enjoy knitting, let us knit for those who appreciate our work and the love we put into it. There are many charities at home and abroad who are crying out for knitted items and who would appreciate, use, and look after them. This is much more rewarding than finding stuff you've slaved over sitting in a drawer, neglected.

Perhaps we could start a thread now with suggestion on what charities we could knit for? Any ideas, people?

P.S. Your Mum is naughty to treat you like that. Old people can get very manipulative. Please don't let her manipulate you darling, you deserve better. I like the idea of being deaf, Hahahaha, that's the best way to deal with her!

Well, I guess I'd better start off the thread by suggesting asking a local nursery if they would like any knitted toys, of course they would have to be stuffed and sewn appropriately (no buttons, sewn eyes, nose etc.)to comply with safety rules. I find the best stuffing for toys is old stocking/tights/panti-hose cut up into small pieces. Its cheap, soft, washable and dries quickly.

More suggestions please!


----------



## Granny24 (Apr 4, 2011)

I know exactly how you feel. Only another knitter can understand your frustation. But we know, don't we!! When I give someone a hand made gift and they don't seem to really appreciate the time,money and effort that we put into these items, it is my last gift to them. The irony is that after a while some of them will come to you and ask if you will "Please will you make on of those for me to give Susie Q for her birthday". Go figure.


----------



## Janey (Mar 8, 2011)

Great idea Audrey -- charities to knit for. BTW, in the US, a "nursery" is where we buy plants, I think you call it a "garden centre" -- so at first I wondered why the houseplants needed knitted toys, lol!


----------



## greyheadedoldlady (Jan 29, 2011)

i know how you feel just laugh cant do anything else haha


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

Janey said:


> Great idea Audrey -- charities to knit for. BTW, in the US, a "nursery" is where we buy plants, I think you call it a "garden centre" -- so at first I wondered why the houseplants needed knitted toys, lol!


Hahahaha! Yes, we buy plants in a nursery as well - but we also send our kids to one! How funny is that? Well, I guess they are all tender young things that need nurturing aren't they?

I thought of another one, chemo caps for local hospitals. My friend was recently diagnosed and I've been researching nice hat patterns for her - some of them are okay if you're young but they won't suit her. I want something that gives her head a bit of height. So if you have any ideas about that too?


----------



## Janey (Mar 8, 2011)

most of the free pattern sites have chemo caps; also ravelry.com good luck to your friend, Audrey.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Reading all of these wonderful suggestions and hearing how you all feel, (like me) it's nice to be part of the great site and to know all of you. You are a great bunch of ladies!! Love to you all and Keep knitting. Judy


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

nogginpodge said:


> I feel so sad reading about all these ungrateful people, no-one has ever knitted anything for me - I would be absolutely over the moon if I received the lovely gifts you are all talking about and I would really treasure those items and never part with them.
> 
> Yes, some people have no feelings and that's their loss isn't it? But that doesn't mean we have to let them hurt us again and again.
> 
> ...


I just posted a link under Links & Resources about an organization in Delaware that accepts chemo caps.


----------



## greyheadedoldlady (Jan 29, 2011)

hooked on crochet has a lot of nice patterns for cemo hats


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

I recall being in Michael's art section one day looking at Canvas on sale, when I struck up a conversation with another woman in the aisle. She was telling me about a meaningful painting she'd done that hadn't sold. Then she remembered one of her quickest sales. She'd balled up some saran wrap dipped it in different colors of paint and was done in a few moments. She looked at me and said, 'People don't want things with meaning.' Looking back, I think the moral was different things have different meanings for each person. But it is cute.


----------



## Jacquie (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't sew, knit or crochet for the grandkids, as they don't appreciate them, as many here have said.
I do haunt the thrift stores, though, and when I see hand-made baby blankets, I buy them, wash them, and donate them to the hospital, where they are very much appreciated.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

What a good idea.I will be a copy kat.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Dragontears,

Some people have no taste. I heard that Picasso told someone that if he SAID it was art, people would buy it. So he started cubism. People bought it. And his early work was beautiful. So sad.


----------



## GoodWitchGlinda (Apr 20, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean when you say we understand.

My stepson and his girlfriend had a baby daughter, the baby was premature, very tiny and I had been making some booties and things but when we heard how tiny she was I started to make some smaller items for her "homecoming"

Everyone was very surprised that I could actually do that (duh?)and the other women in the family were very pleased.

The young mother however, was not impressed at all, the things didn't have "labels" on them. When I found the tiny pink mary-jane booties in the bathroom shoved under the sink, I took everything out of the baby's dresser and packed them away carefully.

I love that baby - but I will not do it again.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

GoodWitchGlinda said:


> I know exactly what you mean when you say we understand.
> 
> My stepson and his girlfriend had a baby daughter, the baby was premature, very tiny and I had been making some booties and things but when we heard how tiny she was I started to make some smaller items for her "homecoming"
> 
> ...


I started the Lion's Brand rectangle garter baby cardigan Saturday afternoon and finished it adding a collar with a matching hat on Monday for my neighbor and plan to sew one of my 'labels' in the neck as I doubt it will be appreciated at all because the comment was made long ago her baby will be dressed in 'Baby Gap' only. And I bought the yarn on sale...(Jo-Ann's brand) Little money and little of my time leaving me more time to knit for charities who do appreciate.


----------



## rebecca (Jan 29, 2011)

I have made blankets for all my grandchildren and for my great grandchildren as well. They all said thank you at the time but I dont know if those blankets ever were used.


----------



## GoodWitchGlinda (Apr 20, 2011)

And then something happens that just makes you smile.

I made myself a pair of socks, first socks I've ever attempted. I showed them off to my sons, mind you the socks are beige wool with "sparklies" every so often. Pretty and feminine. My middle son said Mom these are great, but I'm sorry the guys at work will make fun of the sparklies. My daughter-in-law, said Wear them with your boots and no one will see your sparklies! I had to wrangle them away from him. Next day, daughter in law calls "Mommy, I was thinking if I buy some yarn will you make me some socks too?" Then she tells me about the special discount she gets as an employee of the craft store, and I told her you pick out your favorite colors and I will have them ready by fall. I'm not quick, but I will do it. She wears the scarves I have made her - see why I love my children?


----------



## Dianelap (Apr 21, 2011)

I would love to have seen the blanket, X and O pattern, must be beautiful and long to make.


----------



## Dianelap (Apr 21, 2011)

Could also knit little square blankets for cats and dogs waiting to be adopted in the SPCA's, we did this many years ago and it was very much appreciated. I am currently knitting a doggie sweater for my new little beagle that I just adopted, the ones in the stores are very expensive.


----------



## smileydeniseral (Mar 21, 2011)

I went to pick up my 4 1/2 yr grandaughter this week to spend the evening with her. It was a great joy to an Amma's heart when she didn't want to put on the jacket her mom gave her, but went to her room to get the sweater her Amma Nece (me) gave her. I have made a sweater for her every fall. I now have a 1 month old grandson to knit for also.


----------



## Janey (Mar 8, 2011)

Dianelap said:


> Could also knit little square blankets for cats and dogs waiting to be adopted in the SPCA's, we did this many years ago and it was very much appreciated. I am currently knitting a doggie sweater for my new little beagle that I just adopted, the ones in the stores are very expensive.


your beagle's darling.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Ahh, such memories! Good or bad, we can all tell stories about our work. It's the experience that counts. I think Some young mums these days are too busy and find children's clothes easier to throw in the washing machine and not have to worry if garments pill. Many don't have time caring for specially made items that often don't look the same after being washed with everything else.


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

I feel for you. My DIL keeps asking for things I knit but I am likely to see them laying on the floor in her closet instead of her wearing them. When I make things for the grandkids she will tell me to keep them at my house and let the kids wear them here. But, she tells everyone in her circle about how great my work is and several of her friends buy me yarn and patterns for things they would like to be made.I made a big box full of items for DIL to hand out to her friends last Christmas and the long tail caps(so you don't need to wear a scarf too) were what got the oohs and aahs but the shrugs,lace scarves and shawls were just put on and worn. I see them every time I go stay a few days and they come over. SO, even though they don't say much, them wearing them all the time says volumes to me about how much they care. Along with the hugs that is.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I have noticed that when searching through patterns when I show them to someone younger than myself that they go for the cute things like bookmarks or finger puppets. I am self taught in knitting and my mom taught me to crochet. My own daughter bulks at the things I make and has no interest in learning either. I can only hope that one day she will. I made my grandson a sc blanket for his bed and she hated the color because she said it was too girlish. But my grandson loved it because I made it for him. I also taught my sister in law how to crochet and even knit. She went on to do many baby items for her newest grand daughter.


----------



## zoavli (Mar 29, 2011)

It's no fun knitting for someone and they won't put it on the childs back


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Nan, I can totally visualize your shower scenario and feel your shock at the reaction. Assuming the guests were all young women, it could be they associate hand-knit "afghans" with their grandmothers, while the doll was something new, fresh and "young."  The good news is they both sound like beautiful gifts that will be well used and loved for a very long time. You've wrapped this baby in a lot of love--and that's why we knitters do what we do.


----------



## Sanderzone (Apr 22, 2011)

I can tell you as a newbe that I NEVER realized how much work goes into knitting. I am sure your projects are all perfect. I think that Non-knitters do not realize how much work and pride go into each and every thing you make. xo


----------



## retta (Mar 15, 2011)

I think people are just used to seeing store bought items and take it for granted that it came from a store. People, unless they are crafters really don't understand what it takes to make something. I must admit, I make dish towels every year for Christmas except for the last 2 years and my girlfriends called me on it. They wanted to know where their homemade gift was. Nothing I could buy would please these two more that receiving something hand made.

Hang in there. There are those of us who cherish every homemade gift given to us. And don't be afraid to point out that you made it by hand.
Retta


----------



## craftyretiredsue (Feb 15, 2011)

Nan, could you share the doll pattern that everyone loved. I would love to substitute it for other time consuming projects!


----------



## Cgevins (Mar 14, 2011)

My grandmother made an afghan for my son when he was a baby. I still have and use it. She also made them for everyone in our family. When visiting my brother I saw my sister-in-law cram her afghan which was now a sad distorted thing into her washer with hot water and washing soda.

I only knit accessories for my family, because they take so little time and effort. I never do blankets or afghans because they disappear into some black hole never to be seen or used again.

I knit a lot for charity, but even that can be tricky. I went to the hospital to donate newborn hats and was told to leave them on the desk, literally hundreds of hats were there, the desk was overflowing. No more newborn hats for me.


----------



## Janey (Mar 8, 2011)

Reading this thread, two thoughts come to mind:

1. No good deed goes unpunished.
2. Virtue is its own reward.

I'm amazed that so many receiving these handmade gifts are not gracious. What's the best solution? I have no idea, but am more inclined to knit myself stuff now.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Janey said:


> Reading this thread, two thoughts come to mind:
> 
> 1. No good deed goes unpunished.
> 2. Virtue is its own reward.
> ...


Hi, Janey. If you knit for yourself, you KNOW it will be appreciated!
June


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

I am reading all of your comments, and it is so true, we must learn to make these items, whatever they may be for our own pleasure. I have started to keep a picture of the items I have made, and these pictures are just for me. I will say that this site and all of you wonderful knitters and crocheters certainly do help. We must feed each other and show our acclaims when someone puts an accomplishment on here to show all of us what they have created. I am constantly amazed at all the talent out there. Godd Bless all of you.


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

We could maybe knit or crochet for each other...something to think upon..


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

Rebecca, that's a really good idea!


----------



## cdhc (Feb 1, 2011)

We feel your pain and anguish, we really do understand...

You need to chock it up to, child opens box with toy in it throws toy to the side and plays with box...


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

cdhc said:


> We feel your pain and anguish, we really do understand...
> 
> You need to chock it up to, child opens box with toy in it throws toy to the side and plays with box...


AMEN!


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

i feel like i am a freak because i can knit as if i am an oddity but most people ttthink i am clever


----------



## anicedragon (Apr 12, 2011)

What a good idea!Ok,who would like what? Um, but first let me finish the umpteen things that I have on my needles please


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Linda, I think you under estimate the vets out there. The little things we knit for them is really special to them. Just to know someone cares about them goes a long way. Also I recently gave a hat I did on a loom while waiting for my brother on one of his visits to the VA to a little grandchild of a vet. Funny thing about that hat. I asked the childs mother if she could try it on and she said yes, well the color was perfect for the little girl. It went so well with her complexion. Her mother was interested in what I was doing as I had begun doing a new hat on my loom and I had only been loom knitting for a couple of weeks. I explained how simple it was and let the child try on the hat that I had finished. When I saw it on her I just gave it to her. Her Grand Father a vet was rolling it and fixing it on her head and that made me proud to do something for a complete stranger. It felt really good. The day had turned cool and I guess God knew the little girl needed a hat. Anyway, I just wanted to let you know that your efforts are apperciated whether you believe it or not. Even to the family of one of our Veteran's.
Happy Knitting,
Pat


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

My son is 23 but I make things for his "someday child" just in case I'm 99 then and can't see to knit. I say ... nothin' spells lovin' like somethin' worth huggin' I am stressed tonight because I had pattern books stored in my station wagon in a plastic flip top box from rv-ing last year and a few got wet page edges or whole pages and are stuck together. Do any of you know how to save them? I feel so guilty for letting it happen. Patterns are so special to me. One that came thru unscathed has christening dresses and matching blankets. Whew! I thought I read a remedy in Heloise long time ago but can't remember what she said. I'd greatly appreciate any methods you might know of. Not-so-jolly polly


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I know for true that poor kids in grade schools want and need mittens and hats. They get excited when there is a box brought in and they get to pick out their favorites. I bet Appalacia especiially has lots of kids with cold hands and bare heads. Last winter a teacher asked if I could make mittens for foreign kids in his class and even the 5th and 6th graders were so appreciative. The younger ones loved feeling the texture. The look in their faces made me feel so good. But I was 'mittened-out' after 8 pairs.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I was just remembering too when our elderly friends went into an adult home and someone came around and gave the residents lap throws about 3' x 3' looked like giant granny squares (probably made with left over yarn because they were multicolored )and those people were so happy. Some of the people in those homes have no family members alive to visit them and get so few gifts. I use to discount the importance of giving gifts to strangers but not anymore. When I give money to church or charities I don't feel half as happy as when I make something and give it to someone who needs a 'warm fuzzy' from another human being, and what can be more warm and fuzzy than a knit gift!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Jolly-Polly, try taking them to the university, they may have a class that does book binding and they may be able to salvage your books. You could try a hair dryer and see if that helps seperate your pages but be gentle with them. Don't force it.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Funny aside-- I sat over night at an electronic store with my teenage son and his friends and their moms/dads so the kids could get the game system that was being released at the store opening the next morning and it was so cold you could see your breath. So we had deck chairs and took turns running for coffee etc. Well, I keep afghans in the station wagon, so I got them out and we were huddling under them for warmth. Sure came in handy. Now when I give someone an afghan I suggest they keep it in their car or trunk for a time like if they get a flat and have to wait for help in a cold car. Am I talking too much tonight?


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks -- good ideas, I'll try them.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Is the rectangle garter cardigan easy? I'd love to know the pattern or where to get it.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Regarding not being able to sleep. I feel so stressed when I am overtired and can't unwind and get to sleep so I mentally compose a letter to God telling him what happened that day relying on the fact that He knows but is glad to hear me say I know He knows. I never say it was a good event or a bad one just what happened like I was writing to my friend in New Jersey and I fall asleep just like that even when the day was not A+ or was F-. Hope this might work for you or you find something that does.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Regarding not being able to sleep. I feel so stressed when I am overtired and can't unwind and get to sleep so I mentally compose a letter to God telling him what happened that day relying on the fact that He knows but is glad to hear me say I know He knows. I never say it was a good event or a bad one just what happened like I was writing to my friend in New Jersey and I fall asleep just like that even when the day was not A+ or was F-. Hope this might work for you or you find something that does.


I live in an INDEPENDENT senior apartment bldg...not a nursing home or rehabiliation center. You just have to be over 55 yrs. to live here. Some of us are in wheelchairs so it's not easy to get to church. Every Sun evening we have a great pastor who has been having a church service in our social room for the last 7 yrs. There are 6 musicians/singers and that includes the pastor and his wife (she has the voice of an angel!) 
This is becoming long and I apologize. Anyway several months ago, someone handed out a print-out that read:
"Good morning, this is GOD! I will be handling all your problems today. 
I will NOT be needing your help!!
So have a GOOD day!"
I posted it on my fridge and it's there whenever I go into my kitchen.
It really helps me face each day no matter what happens!!
I was upset one day because it seems there were a lot of things going wrong and my 44 yr old daughter stood in front of me and said "MAMA!!!!" and quoted that. Made me laugh and reminded me I don't have to face anything alone.
Sorry to be so long-winded.
Hugs, June


----------



## annie h (Mar 26, 2011)

been there done that,  know the feeling well. :thumbup:


----------



## retta (Mar 15, 2011)

God Bless You for sharing. Sometimes all of us get so over- whelmed that we forget to stop and say those little prayers that get us thru the day. 

Blessings on this Sunday morning

Retta


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

beautiful story, Have you thought of making lap blankets and or shawls for those in your building. God puts as all here for a purpose sometimes it is just enough to have someone to listen so don't worry about being long winded. Other times it is just a smiling face our someone just saying hello to a stranger for whatever reason. It is always enough for the receipiant to know that somebody out there was nice enough to say hello and you are noticed. God Bless.

Pat


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Once upon a time, I found a pattern for a circular, single-crocheted placemat. I enlarged upon the idea and made a 6-foot diameter rug for my toddlers' room. I used a 12mm hook and three strands of (godawful but indestructable) Phentex in every colour imaginable except black and white. It took several months to make. Everyone I showed it to loved it. Except my kids. It spent more time crammed into a corner of the room than flat and being played upon. I figured they were kids and didn't know any better. However - a few years later - when my sister admired it no end, I gave it to her. That was over 25 years ago; it's _still_ on one of her floors.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

I love your message,jknappva. I want to borrow it and put it into my purse. Everywhere I go I pack stress so a de-stresser should be packed too. Thanks for the positive note for my days.


----------



## deirdre ann (Mar 31, 2011)

about 15 years ago when my cousin anounced she was 3mths pregnant I went out & bought some white 4-ply to crochet a christening shawl. I made a beautiful circular shawl from an old pattern of my mothers. Between work, my own kids & playing sports, it took me almost every night for 6mths to finish. It was big enough to cover a double bed & I loved it. Just before the baby was born,I gave it to my cousin & she said thanks & threw it on a sofa where her dog bounced up & snuggled into MY christening shawl!!!!!!!!! I cried all the way home! The following year I made the same pattern for a friend, who brought it to the priest to be blessed!! The difference........


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> I love your message,jknappva. I want to borrow it and put it into my purse. Everywhere I go I pack stress so a de-stresser should be packed too. Thanks for the positive note for my days.


As we know, "Jollypolly", God's word will get us through the roughest times!! God bless!


----------



## lyn2412 (May 2, 2011)

Yes these situations can be a bit disappointing, when you have put a lot of effort into making something so special. I guess the majority of the people at the baby shower weren't knitters, and therefore didn't realise the labour of love that you had created. We on this site appreciate it though. :thumbup:


----------



## GoodWitchGlinda (Apr 20, 2011)

I think the problem is that younger moms today don't appreicate how long our projects take to finish and how much love we put into them.

This is a generation raised to think that dinner can be fixed in a microwave. They expect instant gratification for everything.

I still have the knitted sets, blankets and booties that my mother and grandmother made for my children. And my oldest is 37. I'm glad that my Daughter-in-law likes them and said she will use them when the time comes.


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

I've got snuggies to make for ALL 4 grandson's this winter (probably for Xmas, Ugh! Too early to think snow!). I was hoping to get them start this Spring but, need to get specific colors......an one wants Spiderman! Got any ideas how to incorporate it into the pattern???


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

Each boy had a baby blanket made specifically for them an the oldest one if 14 an still has it!!!!!!


----------



## greyheadedoldlady (Jan 29, 2011)

been there ad done that sigh laughand go on what else can you do?


----------



## greyheadedoldlady (Jan 29, 2011)

one understands the other one doesnt


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

greyheadedoldlady said:


> been there ad done that sigh laughand go on what else can you do?


I don't have any pics but, I've been making one baby blanket per year for the local hospital Maternity Ward. To give away to some young mother that doesn't have much. An I've done tons of designer sweaters an just given them away. Can't see getting paid for something that I like to do.


----------



## greyheadedoldlady (Jan 29, 2011)

yes mam if you will just walk out your back door and look and the wonders God has created then you will never doubt that God exist i have cancer and this is one way i keep going god bless you


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

greyheadedoldlady said:


> yes mam if you will just walk out your back door and look and the wonders God has created then you will never doubt that God exist i have cancer and this is one way i keep going god bless you


God bless you. I will keep you in my prayers.
Hugs,
June


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Maybe we should include the pattern so they see how many stitches and how much time goes into making the gifts. If people do not knit or crochet they can't know it's a special gift, given when people are special to us.


----------

